# rock?



## Leprichon (Dec 30, 2009)

Im converting a setup from fresh water to salt water...Im rather sure that Ill take an intermediate rout in the meantime and do a brackish water thing...I need to up my limestone content...my question is:

* Should I buy BASE ROCK or Texas HOLEY rock or something else?

* Does cheaper base rock (after pretty much all of the living components of it are dead) reseed itself (after I fully switch from brackish to salt water) with a bit of live rock added in, or (once its in just brackish water - and all the living components of it are dead) will it allways remain devoid of life (even after I fully switch to salt water)?

Greg


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Pretty much any rock after some time will become live rock, once bacteria start to colonize the rock than it will become live rock.


----------



## Leprichon (Dec 30, 2009)

petlovingfreak,
makes good sense (any rock becomes LR after its been in the tank awhile and been seeded with life)... so your recomendation might be that i should skip the idea of a plain ol limestone rock and just go for reef bones (dead LR) and then just reseed it later (after Ive had it in brackish water for a bit) with LR later on for the full salt water set up?
Greg


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

That would work fine. even just putting the dead rock in a tub with established saltwater and some kind of filter or powerhead/light will help start to grow bacteria on it prior to putting it in your main tank.


----------

